# Der Medicus: Erster Teaser-Trailer zum Kinofilm



## PCGH-Redaktion (14. Dezember 2012)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Der Medicus: Erster Teaser-Trailer zum Kinofilm*

					Der Medicus: England im 11. Jahrhundert - Rob Cole (Tom Payne) hat eine außergewöhnliche Gabe: als kleiner Junge fühlt er, dass seine kranke Mutter sterben wird und muss hilflos zusehen, wie sich seine Vorahnung erfüllt. Auf sich allein gestellt, schließt sich der junge Waise einem fahrenden Bader (Stellan Skarsgård) an, der ihm neben den üblichen Taschenspielertricks auch die Grundlagen der mittelalterlichen Heilkunde nahe bringt. 

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Der Medicus: Erster Teaser-Trailer zum Kinofilm*


----------



## HaCKEr (14. Dezember 2012)

Dieses Buch hat mich mehr als nur einmal gefesselt. Aber nachdem bereits eines meiner anderen Lieblingsbücher  (Ken Follet...mehr muss ich wohl nicht sagen) 
in Filmform verschrottet wurde bin ich sehr skeptisch was nun den Medicus angeht. Es dürfte nahezu unmöglich sein das Buch gut zu verfilmen.
Siehe HDR- das waren zwar gute Filme aber nur halb so gut wie die Bücher.


----------



## OctoCore (14. Dezember 2012)

Wie jetzt - der Medicus ist erst jetzt verfilmt worden? Das wundert mich aber - das Buch ist ja schon etwas älter.
Dieses Ken Follet-Zeug, waren das nicht reine TV-Produktionen? Ich habe da mal kurz reingezappt - Mittelalter-Seifenoper. 
Wie auch immer - mit HDR kann man das sowieso nicht vergleichen, egal wie man zu den HDR-Filmen steht - anderes Buch, andere Baustelle.


----------



## derP4computer (14. Dezember 2012)

Da bin ich dann mal gespannt, besser oder schlechter als das Buch.


----------



## buxtehude (14. Dezember 2012)

die schauspieler sind schon mal nicht schlecht gewählt. den film würde ich mir auf jeden fall ansehen.
zum buch muss man ja nicht viel sagen, glaube ich.


----------



## Ratracer008 (14. Dezember 2012)

Was hat das eigentl. mit diesem Forum zu tun?

Trotzdem schön, davon zu wissen


----------



## mgf (14. Dezember 2012)

Nö danke, dann lieber nochmal Königreich der Himmel im extended Cut. Da weiß ich dann wenigstens, wo ich die Kameraeinstellungen schonmal gesehen habe


----------



## OctoCore (15. Dezember 2012)

Ratracer008 schrieb:


> Was hat das eigentl. mit diesem Forum zu tun?



Ähm - "Musik, Film und Buch"?


----------



## BlackNeo (17. Dezember 2012)

Das ist wieder so ein Buch das man, wie Die Säulen der Erde und Die Tore der Welt, nicht verfilmen kann...

Ist doch genau so wie Der Name der Rose: Das Buch ist eines der Besten aller Zeiten, der Film ist einfach nur Rotz...


----------



## schmeck (25. Dezember 2012)

wenn die verfilmung so wie zb das parfum ausfällt, also eher effekt als story, dann gute nacht.
nach dem trailer zu urteilen scheint das auch so.


----------

